# Cloud & Sky, new Plakat Halfmoon boys



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Java moss, Java fern, Red root floaters, Duckweed & some other small floating plant. Sky on left, Cloud on right. 
Both are new at Petco, Halfmoon Plakat males. I believe they have dragon scales too. $13 a fish, wow.
Picked them up from Fburg while helping my mother, 1hr and 30min drive home!
They seem to be doing well so far. I lost Kyle Jr. This past Saturday & needed a pick me up. 
Pictures are in their cups on the kitchen window sill, just the sunlight, no flash. Sky is really that blue and Cloud is white!









Cloud.

































Sky.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes the are dragons, the blue one is a blue dragon MG. they are adorable...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Congats on the finds!
We have a silver/red dragonscale, too... but we got him from Care-A-Lot Pet Supply. He was our most expensive betta at $9 but well worth it


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Awww  they are sooo cute. My first betta (the one I have now), GummyBear, was a wopping $15! I think it was worth it but seriously, $15?


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2009)

Yea, it is crazy to price a fish so much when it's so small, might die randomly and doesn't live that long. I wanted to get some off Aquabid, but they cost so much and then shipping. I guess if you want to pay a ton just for a bloodline, then go ahead. But I pick out fish that speak to me at the store. I think their cups should be at least 2x bigger if not 3-4. If I owned a fish store, I would keep them in no less than 1 gallon and ask anyone who wanted to buy one how they would care for it. If they would say the wrong thing and refuse advise, I'd refuse to sell the fish. Ah well. These two will live a long and happy life in their 5 gallons. ^.^


Turned their tank around so I could see them better. It's a 10gal on a nightstand with wheels, so I can do that. =p
They are both feisty and seem happy exploring the room they now have. They are so little and fast, too cute. I added a big rock in Sky's section and Subwassertang in both sides, as well as a bit of Wisteria. As the plants grow bigger in my other tanks, I will move cuttings into the new guys' tank. There is a heater, but no filter, so I did a 2in w/c this morning. Will do another 2in tomorrow and then just 1in on Sunday. Will keep up the 1in w/c everyday or do a 2in every other day.


Painted a light blue background for the tank. Just waiting for it to dry!

Added a fake plant for them to explore while the other plants grow to cutting size. 

















55gal with 4 Betta, you can see them all, but just barely! Flame, Amai, Valor & Lemon, L to R.









20gal long. With flash & w/o flash.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We have two bettas in a divided 2.5 gallon, another by itself in the same size, 3 in a divided 10 gallon, and one each in our two community tanks. 
The one by itself is the dragon scale. He's kinda small, so he was intimidated by the other two bettas when he was in the 10 gallon, and he never looked as pretty as he ought to. So we put him by himself and now's he happy. 

Here he is, btw... when he was still in the 10. 









And here's an example of the divided 2.5 (we moved the one on the left side and replaced him with an orange betta) The one on the right is named Morph because when we got him, he was pure white. And he changed to what he looks like now.


----------

